# Want VUDU?



## Dseif (Dec 31, 2013)

Surprised Roamio does not have VUDU. This is significant barrier to upgrading to Roamio. Why doesn't TiVo make a deal with VUDU and get the app on Roamio? Would be great to get to VUDU movies via TiVo with one remote! Does anyone else want VUDU on their TiVo?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Sure it would be nice to have it, just like amazon streaming. The more choices the better. 

But I've always had to play musical devices with Vudu. Their device limit used to be five(which was terrible), but a few months ago they increased it to eight(which is a little better but still not good). But that still doesn't come anywhere close to allowing me to stream to all my Vudu capable devices without having to remove a device to add the one I want to stream Vudu content to.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Dseif said:


> Surprised Roamio does not have VUDU. This is significant barrier to upgrading to Roamio. Why doesn't TiVo make a deal with VUDU and get the app on Roamio? Would be great to get to VUDU movies via TiVo with one remote! Does anyone else want VUDU on their TiVo?


My basic opinion is that TiVo should have all the pay as you go and subscription streaming services. Vudu, CinemaNow, Target Ticket, M-GO, Flixter, Amazon Instant Video, Amazon Prime Instant Video, Netflix, Hulu+, Redbox Instant Streaming, Blockbuster On Demand and anything else out there.

Also I would love it if more/all of them would allow downloads like Amazon Instant Video does (my bandwidth can hardly do SD streaming at times) and regardless of what is added TiVo really needs to get a way for us to access our UltraViolet Collections which we could do with many of the above service including Vudu (and again it would be nice if we could download them directly to TiVo).


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Would love to see VUDU as well.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I agree that Vudu would be a great addition to the TiVo arsenal. I have a Roku 3 and an Apple TV in my main home theater, but I'd love to be able to access Vudu and Amazon Prime from all my Roamios and Minis.


----------



## bananaman (Jul 18, 2005)

+1


----------



## BEOFGOD (Dec 19, 2013)

:up::up::up:


----------

